# Ez dripper spare bottles



## wiesbang (28/2/17)

As per title looking for spare bottles. Only Vendor I saw that stocks it was Atomix but they are out of stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (28/2/17)

wiesbang said:


> As per title looking for spare bottles. Only Vendor I saw that stocks it was Atomix but they are out of stock.


I would also be interested as well!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (14/3/17)

@Zeki Hilmi just got some in @wiesbang and @Cobrali !

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ez-dripper-is-here.t35409/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

